# best /brightest hidea astrobe placement



## BIGRED1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have an 06 2500 hd extra cab and I want to get hide a strobes for it. My question is this...
where is the best place to put the bulbs (which lights) for brightness and how many bulbs should I use. I am not worried about legality, I just want the best location to get someones attention with the strobes. also, which are the best strobes to get as far as ease of installation and quality. What kind of switch do they have typically? single on/off or some sort of multi switch panel?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

what are you truthfully asking for in this post


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

If You Got The Money To Blow Go Whelen. You Cant Put 8 Up Front And 4 In The Back Your Truck Will Look Like 4th Of July If I Had A Chevy I Would Do It That Way. 1 In Each Part Where You See A Bulb Up Front WWW.SIRENNET.COM


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

BIGRED1 said:


> I have an 06 2500 hd extra cab and I want to get hide a strobes for it. My question is this...
> where is the best place to put the bulbs (which lights) for brightness and how many bulbs should I use. I am not worried about legality, I just want the best location to get someones attention with the strobes. also, which are the best strobes to get as far as ease of installation and quality. What kind of switch do they have typically? single on/off or some sort of multi switch panel?


Somewhere I have a posting of my 05 Checy that I did this to, search for a post called strobe install done on my 05 chevy. I have pictures of the install and switchs. I would use whelen if it were me.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

I have Whelen 90 watt in my truck. I put two up front in the corners and two in the back in the backup lights. The 90 watt is so bright. No matter what brand you get the installation will be a PITA. Whelen requires a rocker switch for activation ( you can set it up so that one switch turns on just the rear set and the other switch turns on just the front or one switch for both) and then a push switch (momentary) to cycle through the different flash patterns. If you install yourself make sure you can read a wiring diagram because it involves putting in fuses in a few different locations. Whelen also makes a model that is weather and temperature resistant so you can mount it in the engine compartment but generaly the power supplys need to be in the cab.


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

I for got to say you can buy them here.

www.galls.com

its a police and emergeny managment site. The whelen comes with 15 foot long lines so most likely you will need extra at least for you rears.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Go with the Whelen 6/90 strobe kit install one bulb in each reverese light, one in each cargo light, and one in each front turn signal light.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Dont Put It Inyour Front Directional Because When Your Plowing With Your Head Lights On Your Running Lights Fade Out The Strobe Put It In Your Hi Beam Because It Will Still Be Seen When The Plow Is Up Or Down And Wont Have Any Other Light Over Powering It. Galls.com Is Way To Expensive Sirennet.com Is At Almost Wholesale And The Cargo Lamps Are Alot Of Work To Put In. Your Have To Take Your Interior Celing Down To Get At The Wires.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

DESTEFANO3782 said:


> Dont Put It Inyour Front Directional Because When Your Plowing With Your Head Lights On Your Running Lights Fade Out The Strobe Put It In Your Hi Beam Because It Will Still Be Seen When The Plow Is Up Or Down And Wont Have Any Other Light Over Powering It. Galls.com Is Way To Expensive Sirennet.com Is At Almost Wholesale And The Cargo Lamps Are Alot Of Work To Put In. Your Have To Take Your Interior Celing Down To Get At The Wires.


you have no idea what you are saying your so wrong its not even funny. and no its not hard to put them in you cargo lights, a tranned monky could do it.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Really?....Elaborate on how you can put a hide away in your cargo light..Seems a little tight with the two bulbs in the one housing...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You have to remove the cargo light bulbs, and then install the strobe blub in those holes after widening them...It does take some time to get the cables run up there but I think its well worth it, from the rear it gives you the lightbar look from a ways away.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

New Dodges have a single Hi/Low beam, so they should be placed in the parking/turn section.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i have them in the two reverse lights and two parkoing lights up front on the 03 but after reading all these post i want to put them in the 3rd brake light


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

DBL said:


> i have them in the two reverse lights and two parkoing lights up front on the 03 but after reading all these post i want to put them in the 3rd brake light


I dont know about the 3rd brake light, but I can tell you the cargo lights are sweet!


----------

